# Cured Rabbit



## xjcamaro (Dec 30, 2010)

Has anyone cured rabbit meat? I have smoked plenty of rabbit, but my dad said a guy he works with brought in some cured rabbit, and he said it tasted like ham, and it was just in a bag and didnt need cooked. (although it might have been cooked prior) I was just wondering if anyone had any idea on how to cure rabbit meat. I have used TQ for bacon, would i just cure it the same way? Would i need to smoke it to certain temp, or just cold smoke, this is keeping in mind i dont want to have to cook it again, i just want to grab some and eat it.

Im almost thinking of curing it like bacon, 1/2 oz of TQ per lb of meat, or maybe it might be easier to put it in a TQ wet cure (liquid) then smoke it to 145-155*. Does that sound right?


----------



## bbally (Dec 30, 2010)

xjcamaro said:


> Has anyone cured rabbit meat? I have smoked plenty of rabbit, but my dad said a guy he works with brought in some cured rabbit, and he said it tasted like ham, and it was just in a bag and didnt need cooked. (although it might have been cooked prior) I was just wondering if anyone had any idea on how to cure rabbit meat. I have used TQ for bacon, would i just cure it the same way? Would i need to smoke it to certain temp, or just cold smoke, this is keeping in mind i dont want to have to cook it again, i just want to grab some and eat it.
> 
> Im almost thinking of curing it like bacon, 1/2 oz of TQ per lb of meat, or maybe it might be easier to put it in a TQ wet cure (liquid) then smoke it to 145-155*. Does that sound right?




 I have cured a lot of rabbit.  Comes out like ham.

Cured Rabbit Article


----------



## xjcamaro (Dec 30, 2010)

bbally....does my way of thinking of how to cure it sound ok? Or is there a way you do it that seems to work really good?


----------



## bbally (Dec 30, 2010)

xjcamaro said:


> bbally....does my way of thinking of how to cure it sound ok? Or is there a way you do it that seems to work really good?




 You need to PM shooterrick or bearcarver.  They know about TQ I don't have the experience with TQ to answer the question.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 30, 2010)

bbally said:


> xjcamaro said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone cured rabbit meat? I have smoked plenty of rabbit, but my dad said a guy he works with brought in some cured rabbit, and he said it tasted like ham, and it was just in a bag and didnt need cooked. (although it might have been cooked prior) I was just wondering if anyone had any idea on how to cure rabbit meat. I have used TQ for bacon, would i just cure it the same way? Would i need to smoke it to certain temp, or just cold smoke, this is keeping in mind i dont want to have to cook it again, i just want to grab some and eat it.
> ...


Great link & article Bob, but I didn't see where any cure was used.

Bear


----------



## bbally (Dec 30, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> bbally said:
> 
> 
> > xjcamaro said:
> ...




 Cure 1 used in the greek mixture I make for rabbit.  I wrote it back in 07 when very few wanted to know the details.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 30, 2010)

bbally said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> > bbally said:
> ...


OOOPS---Ok, I thought about that, and I searched the Greek thing on the web---Didn't see any cure--Didn't know you had your own Greek mixture.

Thanks for straightening me out on that.

Bear


----------



## bbally (Dec 30, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> bbally said:
> 
> 
> > Bearcarver said:
> ...


I will type it up and post it in another post so you can make, works wet or as a rub.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 30, 2010)

xjcamaro said:


> Has anyone cured rabbit meat? I have smoked plenty of rabbit, but my dad said a guy he works with brought in some cured rabbit, and he said it tasted like ham, and it was just in a bag and didnt need cooked. (although it might have been cooked prior) I was just wondering if anyone had any idea on how to cure rabbit meat. I have used TQ for bacon, would i just cure it the same way? Would i need to smoke it to certain temp, or just cold smoke, this is keeping in mind i dont want to have to cook it again, i just want to grab some and eat it.
> 
> Im almost thinking of curing it like bacon, 1/2 oz of TQ per lb of meat, or maybe it might be easier to put it in a TQ wet cure (liquid) then smoke it to 145-155*. Does that sound right?


XJC,

I never did a wet TQ mix, and I think the rabbit being so variable in thickness would be a bad subject for a dry cure. The parts are from 1/8" thick up to about an inch & a half---right??

Actually I think the best way to cure a rabbit would be in a wet cure with one of the Cure #1 cures.

Bear


----------



## xjcamaro (Dec 30, 2010)

Ya your right, even after the way i cut the rabbit up (see my rabbit smokes) and the peices are not very big but i would have plenty of them, thats why i was thinking of a wet cure.


----------



## xjcamaro (Dec 30, 2010)

Im not sure if im going to do this or not, i just got to thinking about it. It all depends on how the rabbit hunting goes here in January and February. The fall was too warm and dry for decent rabbit hunting here. And after i smoked those last couple batches of rabbit i dont think anyone will let me do anything else with them! lol


----------

